# 2 BSH Pedigree Cats 2yrs old Spayed & Muted



## Tah128 (May 12, 2010)

No longer require re-homing


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Your two cats are just adorable and when I saw you was in Preston it was spooky as I am too!! Saying that if I get any more then my DH would hit the roof but I'll ask around as I'm sure anyone that saw them would want to take them home. I'm sure it won't be long before you find them new homes on here and everyone on here are so nice. Good luck and I just want to say that I know how hard it is to make a decision like this. I had a wonderful Labradoodle (6 stone!) called BArney and I had to have him rehomed last year when he was two (I'd had him from 8 weeks). He used to come to work with me but started getting issues with barking and a few other things and try as I did I jusy couldn't give him enough time as I also have a little boy. Finally I made the heart breaking decision and now he is living in London with a couple who adore him and spoil him rotten. He even has his own personal dog walker in the day when they are at work!!! I know he is getting the kind of life he needs as far as walks etc are concerned but I know that they can only love him as much as I did or a bit less!!! lol
Good luck


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Tah128 said:


> Male and Female BSH cats 2 years old spayed and muted. Male cat is a lilac colour point and Female cat is a chocolate colour point, the female cat is a variant (longer haired BSH).
> 
> They are fully house trained house cats and need to be re-homed with this in mind they havent lived with children but they are very friendly when visitors come round. The cats will come with all the toys including 2 custom made cat scratchers.
> 
> ...


The cat in the first picture looks more like a 
Persian or Exotic short hair with a flatter face. 
But they are both gorgeous. I would love to have them, 
i have Persians, Exotics and 2 British short hairs,
A black smoke and a Blue shaded.. :001_wub:


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness! your choccie point variant looks the image of my choccie point persian Sasha!  She's 15 and I only adopted her a few months ago. Such a shame you have to rehome them.


----------



## Tah128 (May 12, 2010)

Hi 

Thankyou for you lovely comments, i have had some news with work after months of trying with no joy at all I have the chance to be based more local and not work away, its not for certain but there is a chance so i am hoping it works out for me and i can my bundles.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Tah128 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thankyou for you lovely comments, i have had some news with work after months of trying with no joy at all I have the chance to be based more local and not work away, its not for certain but there is a chance so i am hoping it works out for me and i can my bundles.


Fingers crossed you get to keep your babies. 
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Ooh, if they had passports, I would have taken them. They are gorgeous x


----------

